# برنامج لاختيار grilles& diffuser



## amr fathy (28 مايو 2010)

اقدم لكم برنامج TROX لاختيار grilles& diffuser بانواعها مع رسم توضيحى لاختيارك

برنامج رائع موجود على الواصلة التالية مش محتاج سريل ولا كراك



> تم تعديل الرابط بواسطه العضو @sam salah
> بعد البحث ممكن تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة علي الرابط التالي
> Selection programme Easy Product Finder | TROX
> وذلك بالضغط علي
> ...


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة

الشركة غنية عن التعريف و اكيد البرنامج هيكون بنفس المستوى

جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا


----------



## aati badri (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## الدكة (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يالغالي


----------



## lharcha (29 مايو 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*​


----------



## amr fathy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

العفو واتمنى ينال الرضا


----------



## mohamedtop (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج 
جاري تحميل البرنامج
بس انا متاكد انه عسل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 سبتمبر 2011)

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا عسل


----------



## اسامة اشرى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل و التجربه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور تسلم


----------



## ماهر عطية (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يسلم هلايدين ويعيشوا ياغالي


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع . وياحبذا اذا كان هنالك مثال عملي على استخدام البرنامج . وشكرا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lynxshaheen (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس على البرنامج جاري التحميل و التجربة


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكررررر


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## younis najjar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## ahmed samy 5 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا


----------



## ghost man (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zanitty (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الكبير كبير 
شكرا يا امير


----------



## ghost man (17 أكتوبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله خير*_​


----------



## moneer2 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور​:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا​:30:​


----------



## hamada75 (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم..اخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تحديث الرابط


----------



## eng_alex (15 مارس 2013)

ياريت تحديث الرابط لانه لايعمل


----------



## معتصم محمد ابوسيف (15 مارس 2013)

الملف بيقولى غير صالح ارجوا اعادة وضعه من جديد وشكرا لكم


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (16 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## toutte (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الرجاء تحديث الرابط


----------



## engtekno (30 أكتوبر 2013)

تم حذف الرابط


----------



## alialmsafr (18 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم .....مشكور على الجهد يرجى تحديث الرابط لانه لا يعمل


----------



## golden hawk (18 فبراير 2014)

يرجى تحديث الرابط لانه لا يعمل​


----------



## samsalah (20 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
بعد البحث ممكن تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة علي الرابط التالي
Selection programme Easy Product Finder | TROX
وذلك بالضغط علي
Download Easy Product Finder


----------



## flasha (21 فبراير 2014)

البرنامج مش موجود....ممكن لينك اخر يكون شغال؟؟؟


----------



## drmady (22 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (1 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amato alra7man (4 مارس 2015)

شكرا يا بشمهندس يا ريت ترفع الفايل تاني


----------



## علي كريم كامل (27 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
البرنامج لايتحمل لدي ممكن رابط اخر


----------



## zanitty (1 أبريل 2015)

تم وضع رابط بديل


----------



## thaer11 (8 أبريل 2015)

شكرا صديقي


----------



## masp (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nikwiste (15 سبتمبر 2015)

*مشكور *


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (18 سبتمبر 2015)

تشكر ياهندسة


----------



## amirhelmy (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم باذن الله


----------



## adil mozan (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

